# LETS SEE WHAT YOU GROW



## bigred (May 12, 2013)

Someone asked me to post pictures of my garden and some of the stuff that I grow. I dont grow anything to fancy, just the normal garden stuff mainly for my tortoises to eat. If you would like to post pictures of whatever you grow such as fruits, veggies, cactus, succulents,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Feel free to post whatever you want. Im going to start it out with a couple pics because I need to take more pictures when the sun goes down a bit. Its 90+ degrees here today and to bright to take good pics right now. I know some of the members are buried in snow right now and havent got a chance to get started gardening. The first picture is of some yellow Zuccini that has already reached 12 inches




bigred said:


> Someone asked me to post pictures of my garden and some of the stuff that I grow. I dont grow anything to fancy, just the normal garden stuff mainly for my tortoises to eat. If you would like to post pictures of whatever you grow such as fruits, veggies, cactus, succulents,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Feel free to post whatever you want. Im going to start it out with a couple pics because I need to take more pictures when the sun goes down a bit. Its 90+ degrees here today and to bright to take good pics right now. I know some of the members are buried in snow right now and havent got a chance to get started gardening. The first picture is of some yellow Zuccini that has already reached 12 inches



Cucumbers


----------



## ascott (May 12, 2013)

I don' t grow veggies and such---here the gophers demolish anything that is not native...so I simply put the sprinkler out where I want growth of natural vegetation and filaree, bunch grass, apricot mallow, black medic, coyote mint, primrose and the like will pop up...and these munch spots are supplemented by trips to the health store for organic lettuces, mushroom, veggies and some fruit for the redfoot torts...


----------



## N2TORTS (May 12, 2013)

Hummm........


----------



## bigred (May 12, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Hummm........



Get your mind out of the gutter




ascott said:


> I don' t grow veggies and such---here the gophers demolish anything that is not native...so I simply put the sprinkler out where I want growth of natural vegetation and filaree, bunch grass, apricot mallow, black medic, coyote mint, primrose and the like will pop up...and these munch spots are supplemented by trips to the health store for organic lettuces, mushroom, veggies and some fruit for the redfoot torts...



I guess Im going to have to drop a couple more wild cats at your house to take care of them gophers


----------



## N2TORTS (May 12, 2013)

LOL .....Heck I was just trying to put together a list ...

<heh>


----------



## bigred (May 12, 2013)

These are the grape vines that have really taken off in the last couple months. They are a great food source and good shade and shelter for the redfoots corner


----------



## ascott (May 12, 2013)

> I guess Im going to have to drop a couple more wild cats at your house



OOOOMMMMMGGGGG!!! Please don't bring any...we have like a gazillion of em here now....nearly knee deep in cats....



> Hummm........



Was sooo waiting for this....lol


----------



## bigred (May 12, 2013)

A couple cactus and succulents, tortoise placed in for picture only


----------



## thatrebecca (May 12, 2013)

That grapevine looks great! Was it hard to get started?


----------



## RosieRedfoot (May 13, 2013)

My herbs and flowers are looking really sad. It's been in the 60's-70's and rainy so I didn't have to water for a while. Then last 2 days have been 89 degrees and I didn't have time to water so they've wilted. Today is back to 70, so hopefully the not as hot and watering helps them not die..


----------



## pfara (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, I went overboard just a bit. Doesn't help that there are 1000-5000 seeds in a packet. TerryO said she thought she was a plant hoarder and had a good laugh at my pics. I haven't even included pics of the garden beds or the kitchen window sill. All go to a good cause: my torts!


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2013)

Having plant envy. To tell you where we are in the season this week the mulberry trees and the grape leaves finally started opening up. With still having frost nights, tomatoes and peppers for example are still living under plastic domes from milk, pop, ect.., Squashes and cucs are still seed stage. Give me a couple of weks to catch up.


----------



## Moozillion (May 13, 2013)

I grow squash (for the leaves), nasturtiums, hibiscus, prickly pear, Christmas cactus and aloe Vera. My yard is so trashed out with weeds I'm too embarrassed (and lazy) to put up photos! Even before I got my tortoise I already had tort-friendly plants just by happy coincidence: asparagus fern, Boston fern, Swedish ivy, petunias and Antique roses. Of all the plants I have, her current favorite is a weed: sow thistle, which I cannot take credit for planting- it just volunteered, but I'm saving seed for the winter. Sow thistle, BTW, I found out is edible for humans, but haven't tasted it yet!


----------



## bigred (May 13, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> That grapevine looks great! Was it hard to get started?



The vine has been here for several years and has really taken off this year. Not hard at all




pfara said:


> Yeah, I went overboard just a bit. Doesn't help that there are 1000-5000 seeds in a packet. TerryO said she thought she was a plant hoarder and had a good laugh at my pics. I haven't even included pics of the garden beds or the kitchen window sill. All go to a good cause: my torts!



Very nice,,,lots of tort food. Thats why I grow most of my stuff




Jacqui said:


> Having plant envy. To tell you where we are in the season this week the mulberry trees and the grape leaves finally started opening up. With still having frost nights, tomatoes and peppers for example are still living under plastic domes from milk, pop, ect.., Squashes and cucs are still seed stage. Give me a couple of weks to catch up.



OK OK you will catch up very soon Im sure




Moozilion said:


> I grow squash (for the leaves), nasturtiums, hibiscus, prickly pear, Christmas cactus and aloe Vera. My yard is so trashed out with weeds I'm too embarrassed (and lazy) to put up photos! Even before I got my tortoise I already had tort-friendly plants just by happy coincidence: asparagus fern, Boston fern, Swedish ivy, petunias and Antique roses. Of all the plants I have, her current favorite is a weed: sow thistle, which I cannot take credit for planting- it just volunteered, but I'm saving seed for the winter. Sow thistle, BTW, I found out is edible for humans, but haven't tasted it yet!



My yard has some pretty high weeds to, my excuse for that is that the torts like to hide in it


Some pumkin, got a couple little pumkins




bigred said:


> thatrebecca said:
> 
> 
> > That grapevine looks great! Was it hard to get started?
> ...








Sorry pumpkin has another p in it


----------



## LolaMyLove (May 14, 2013)

My husband has the green thumb in this house. Better question is what is he not growing?



tomatoes, cucumber, carrots, peppers, corn, artichoke, squash, squash and more squash.



and more tomatoes, herbs and succulents. 

I love this time of year.


----------



## bigred (May 14, 2013)

littlestella said:


> My husband has the green thumb in this house. Better question is what is he not growing?
> 
> 
> tomatoes, cucumber, carrots, peppers, corn, artichoke, squash, squash and more squash.
> ...



Very nice, I see you guys have corn. I grew corn a few years ago and it was alot of fun. Tell hubby nice work, you should have some good tort food this summer


Cilantro that grows every year in the same spot at my moms house in this tire. The cilantro flowers and drops seeds for the next year. More Yellow butternut squash, the torts like it. We also grow everything to make fresh salsa, Jalepenos, Serano chiles, red onions


----------



## bigred (May 16, 2013)

This cactus flower just bloomed today and it sure is a beauty


----------



## conservation (May 17, 2013)

Very cool stuff. I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## bigred (May 18, 2013)

Pets101 said:


> Very cool stuff. I will take some pictures tomorrow.



Ok you got it, look forward to seeing your stuff


----------



## bigred (May 18, 2013)

This cactus was hiding behind the tomatoe plants so I didnt even notice it blooming. The cactus looks much nicer than the picture, the blooms are bright yellow


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2013)

This is my garden from a couple of weeks ago...








Not much has changed since then. There are 'maters and peppers hiding under plastic jugs and a small patch with turnips and kohlrabi. Oh yes and lots of baby weeds.  Thank goodness the flower beds are not so far behind and have blooms.


----------



## bigred (May 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> This is my garden from a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, You have alot of space to work with. My space is limited thats why mine is scatterd all over the place. I could picture corn rows in your space, you will have to keep us updated as it starts to grow in.


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2013)

I have never had luck with sweet corn, so don't even try any more. Most of my space normally go for 'maters since I want to always try all the types offered and you know what, that's a heck of a lot of 'maters.  Of course we had hail off and on all night (with high winds) and as I am writing this, the hail is back. Not sure how well anything is going to be looking by tomorrow.


On the other side of the fence you can barely see at the back of the first picture is another about 8' which has a row of rhubarb plants. I have lots of space here and many large sections not being used, so space is not my problem.


----------



## bigred (May 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I have never had luck with sweet corn, so don't even try any more. Most of my space normally go for 'maters since I want to always try all the types offered and you know what, that's a heck of a lot of 'maters.  Of course we had hail off and on all night (with high winds) and as I am writing this, the hail is back. Not sure how well anything is going to be looking by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> On the other side of the fence you can barely see at the back of the first picture is another about 8' which has a row of rhubarb plants. I have lots of space here and many large sections not being used, so space is not my problem.





I had a rhubarb plant that was doing fine until it got real hot last year and then died. I think the direct sun killed it but not sure.


----------



## bigred (May 21, 2013)

Just picked this half green half yellow zuccini


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2013)

I has been rainy lately, so I wasn't able to get in and weed. Went to do that today and I noticed I had a good crop of "weed" weeds growing. I took this picture before I finished weeding that area.


----------



## Neal (May 22, 2013)

We've had a very good tomato crop this year:

I am approx. 6 feet tall. The cherry tomato in the back is close to 7 feet now.







We have four tomato plants, a few peppers, squash, watermelon, cucumber, and green beans.






And can you believe it? Pineapples in AZ! I hope I actually get some fruit from them.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 22, 2013)

Stop throwing your seeds on the ground.


Jacqui said:


> I has been rainy lately, so I wasn't able to get in and weed. Went to do that today and I noticed I had a good crop of "weed" weeds growing. I took this picture before I finished weeding that area.


----------



## bigred (May 22, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I has been rainy lately, so I wasn't able to get in and weed. Went to do that today and I noticed I had a good crop of "weed" weeds growing. I took this picture before I finished weeding that area.



Is that what I think it is




Neal said:


> We've had a very good tomato crop this year:
> 
> I am approx. 6 feet tall. The cherry tomato in the back is close to 7 feet now.
> 
> ...



Very nice garden, It must have been nice and warm to get the tomatoe plants that big. We have pineapple plants growing as well and have had them grow pineapples in the past. It takes them ALONG time to produce fruit


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2013)

bigred said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I has been rainy lately, so I wasn't able to get in and weed. Went to do that today and I noticed I had a good crop of "weed" weeds growing. I took this picture before I finished weeding that area.
> ...



Most likely.  It's "ditch weed" which grows thick here. It's a shame you can't keep the plants, because they are actually very pretty.




Neal said:


> We've had a very good tomato crop this year



Here we look forward to our first tomatoes really coming in July.


----------



## Spn785 (May 23, 2013)

I don't have any pictures, but I am growing peppers, Raddichio, various herbs, strawberries, Hibiscus and knockout roses. My Hibiscus was kind of a funny story. I REALLY wanted one because I kept hearing it was a favorite of Russians, so I decided to buy one from Home Depot. They had one left and the poor thing looked HORRIBLE. the leaves and stems were all yellow and drooping and it looked to be on its last leg, so I was able to get it for $5 instead of $15. Well it had been somewhat cold out at the time (it was in the mid 50s for the high) and the soil it was in was dry. I take it home, put it under a window and water it, and I start work on other things. Two hours later I would swear someone replaced it with a different plant because it was bright green and HUGE. I had to repot it immediately, and the next day there was a dozen blooms on it!


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I don't have any pictures, but I am growing peppers, Raddichio, various herbs, strawberries, Hibiscus and knockout roses. My Hibiscus was kind of a funny story. I REALLY wanted one because I kept hearing it was a favorite of Russians, so I decided to buy one from Home Depot. They had one left and the poor thing looked HORRIBLE. the leaves and stems were all yellow and drooping and it looked to be on its last leg, so I was able to get it for $5 instead of $15. Well it had been somewhat cold out at the time (it was in the mid 50s for the high) and the soil it was in was dry. I take it home, put it under a window and water it, and I start work on other things. Two hours later I would swear someone replaced it with a different plant because it was bright green and HUGE. I had to repot it immediately, and the next day there was a dozen blooms on it!



Great story!! I love when I get something half dead and it comes back. Amazing what a little water, warmth and light did for yours huh?


​


----------



## Spn785 (May 23, 2013)

It was crazy! My Dad (who was with me at the time) and I kept joking that I bought a dead plant. LOL


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> It was crazy! My Dad (who was with me at the time) and I kept joking that I bought a dead plant. LOL



Turns out the joke was on you.  Sounds like you have a green thumb.


----------



## bigred (May 23, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I don't have any pictures, but I am growing peppers, Raddichio, various herbs, strawberries, Hibiscus and knockout roses. My Hibiscus was kind of a funny story. I REALLY wanted one because I kept hearing it was a favorite of Russians, so I decided to buy one from Home Depot. They had one left and the poor thing looked HORRIBLE. the leaves and stems were all yellow and drooping and it looked to be on its last leg, so I was able to get it for $5 instead of $15. Well it had been somewhat cold out at the time (it was in the mid 50s for the high) and the soil it was in was dry. I take it home, put it under a window and water it, and I start work on other things. Two hours later I would swear someone replaced it with a different plant because it was bright green and HUGE. I had to repot it immediately, and the next day there was a dozen blooms on it!



Very cool, most tortoises go crazy for hibiscus flowers


----------



## bigred (May 26, 2013)

Here is A pretty big Zuccini, I threw the tortoise in with the photo because I thought they went well together. The tortoise is about 6 1/2 inches and the Zuccini is 13 inches. Great tortoise food. I have some pumpkins that are starting to grow as well, torts love those


----------



## Spn785 (May 26, 2013)

bigred said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any pictures, but I am growing peppers, Raddichio, various herbs, strawberries, Hibiscus and knockout roses. My Hibiscus was kind of a funny story. I REALLY wanted one because I kept hearing it was a favorite of Russians, so I decided to buy one from Home Depot. They had one left and the poor thing looked HORRIBLE. the leaves and stems were all yellow and drooping and it looked to be on its last leg, so I was able to get it for $5 instead of $15. Well it had been somewhat cold out at the time (it was in the mid 50s for the high) and the soil it was in was dry. I take it home, put it under a window and water it, and I start work on other things. Two hours later I would swear someone replaced it with a different plant because it was bright green and HUGE. I had to repot it immediately, and the next day there was a dozen blooms on it!
> ...



Miine certainly does! It is hilarious watching her try and eat one, because the flower is bigger than she is, but she does manage to eat the whole thing every time. But she won't eat the leaves, I think they may be a little tough for her.




Jacqui said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > It was crazy! My Dad (who was with me at the time) and I kept joking that I bought a dead plant. LOL
> ...



I'm kinda hit and miss with my green thumb. Last summer I couldn't save my bell pepper plant or my Banana pepper plant, but I was able to save my burning bushes and Lillies.


----------



## bigred (Jun 1, 2013)

Had more tomotoes than I thought, here is a bucket of tomatoes


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 3, 2013)

bigred said:


> Had more tomotoes than I thought, here is a bucket of tomatoes



Yum! I'm thinking salsa! LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2013)

bigred said:


> Had more tomotoes than I thought, here is a bucket of tomatoes



Hey I have some blooms now, does that count?  I like planting the smaller tomato varieties in flowerbeds and pots scattered in all locations in my yards. Then as I am walking around doing things, I can just reach down and grab one or two. I never seem to think to pick them and bring them into the house.  I notice that my youngest son especially has picked up this habit/ 

Your bucket has me hungry.


----------



## bigred (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Had more tomotoes than I thought, here is a bucket of tomatoes
> ...



I was surprised that I was able to gather that many up. All these cherry tomatoes are growing in the alley from last year and have been very neglected but have still produced alot. I guess blooms can count . I have so many different kinds of tomatoes growing this year, they had a variety called HILLBILLY and you know I had to get one of those. I also came across a white tomatoe so I just got one of those as well. Keep me updated on your growing. I got a couple pretty good size pumkins growing. I also came across some pumkin seeds that they say grow 400 to 500 lbs. I just planted those seeds so we will see what develops with those. I like this time of year


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 3, 2013)

I try to grow as much of a variety as I can, but there is no rhyme or reason on where they grow, here are some pics taken today of some of my cactus, and banana trees, notice the banana trees growing in the one cactus patch.


----------



## bigred (Jun 3, 2013)

Len said:


> I try to grow as much of a variety as I can, but there is no rhyme or reason on where they grow, here are some pics taken today of some of my cactus, and banana trees, notice the banana trees growing in the one cactus patch.



Very nice, plenty of good tortoise food you are growing. Do your tortoises go for the cactus or not. My tortoises didnt seem interested in cactus until yesterday, they ate a whole pad. They will be eating more from now on


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2013)

bigred said:


> I have so many different kinds of tomatoes growing this year, they had a variety called HILLBILLY and you know I had to get one of those. I also came across a white tomatoe so I just got one of those as well.



I have never saw a white one and never heard of Hillbilly either. I have been a good kid this year and have not gotten overly overboard with my tomato numbers. Hard to resist trying some of the different varieties. (this says the woman who has in the back of her head to tomorrow get a couple of more different tomatoes while in "the big city"). 




Len said:


> I try to grow as much of a variety as I can, but there is no rhyme or reason on where they grow, here are some pics taken today of some of my cactus, and banana trees, notice the banana trees growing in the one cactus patch.



Oh wow look at those 'naner trees.  I love seeing your cactus. I think I am giving up on trying to raise them myself. Just so many I have killed.


----------



## bigred (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I have so many different kinds of tomatoes growing this year, they had a variety called HILLBILLY and you know I had to get one of those. I also came across a white tomatoe so I just got one of those as well.
> ...






Jacqui , Its alot of fun go and get some more tomatoe plants. I end up giving alot of what I grow away, cant eat it all. Here is my biggest pumpkin, its pretty amazing how fast they actually grow. I cant wait to see the radiated eating some of this pumpkin. Last time I gave them pumpkin they were ramming my hand


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 3, 2013)

bigred said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > I try to grow as much of a variety as I can, but there is no rhyme or reason on where they grow, here are some pics taken today of some of my cactus, and banana trees, notice the banana trees growing in the one cactus patch.
> ...



The red foot and yellow foot torts seem to like the new growth best , but will eat the mature pads at times, especially if I cut them up some for them.They have also taken to eating colocasia this spring,even though they have plenty of their normal foods available. The sulcatas, manouria, russians, and star will eat just about any type of pad offered, but they also seem to prefer the new growth pads when available.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems like owning torts also pushes people to become gardeners. I am still working on getting all my seeds and what not started.
But I have an aloe plant and it's doing wonderfully.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 3, 2013)

I have an organic garden in pots and some bigger stuff out in my big garden (which will probably feed the buns). 
I have tomatoes, zucchini, summer squash, spaghetti squash, lots of basil, watermelon, cantaloupe, musk melon, multiple types of peppers, pickles, oregano, mint, red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, swiss chard, and kale. Out in the tortoise area I grow roses (bush, mini bush, and climbing), hibiscus, day lilies, daisy, and pansy. I feel like I am forgetting something.. oh yeah my blueberry bush has blueberries on it, I have two, I have two apple trees, and two pear trees, and two different types of grapes growing. 
I seriously hope the buns eat some of it. If it all ripes at once I am not going to be able to keep up.  I will take pics this weekend. I could have done it today but I was out cleaning dog poop and killing weeds.. not the delicious edible type.. well the Canadian thistles are edible but evil and they had to die as they poison the ground around them to snuff out the competition.


----------



## bigred (Jun 3, 2013)

Len said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Len said:
> ...



Im going to try to get my redfoots started eating it, such a great natural food




wiccan_chicken said:


> Seems like owning torts also pushes people to become gardeners. I am still working on getting all my seeds and what not started.
> But I have an aloe plant and it's doing wonderfully.
> 
> Its a good hobby and the torts like the variety of foods


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is one of my newest adventures in possible future tort food,but still not sure if it is safe for all my torts. This is a 2 year old plant, it seems to grow rather quick and it survived a very cold winter here, It is a South African native and in the asparagus family (eucomis). anyone else grow these ?


----------



## bigred (Jun 3, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I have an organic garden in pots and some bigger stuff out in my big garden (which will probably feed the buns).
> I have tomatoes, zucchini, summer squash, spaghetti squash, lots of basil, watermelon, cantaloupe, musk melon, multiple types of peppers, pickles, oregano, mint, red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, swiss chard, and kale. Out in the tortoise area I grow roses (bush, mini bush, and climbing), hibiscus, day lilies, daisy, and pansy. I feel like I am forgetting something.. oh yeah my blueberry bush has blueberries on it, I have two, I have two apple trees, and two pear trees, and two different types of grapes growing.
> I seriously hope the buns eat some of it. If it all ripes at once I am not going to be able to keep up.  I will take pics this weekend. I could have done it today but I was out cleaning dog poop and killing weeds.. not the delicious edible type.. well the Canadian thistles are edible but evil and they had to die as they poison the ground around them to snuff out the competition.



Sounds like you have got lots of good stuff growing, pictures minus the dog poop would be good


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 4, 2013)

I took pics of the plants I have up front. In the back i have my blueberries, grapes, yucca, roses, and hibiscus.
Here are my up front pics. Not everything is edible for torts or humans but it's mixed in there. 






























Yes I need to refresh my mulch. 






My irises  Not edible but pretty. I think thats spider wort and theres a tiny rosebush from my wedding in there too


----------



## bigred (Jun 4, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I took pics of the plants I have up front. In the back i have my blueberries, grapes, yucca, roses, and hibiscus.
> Here are my up front pics. Not everything is edible for torts or humans but it's mixed in there.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic, the summer sun is on the way and everything will start growing fast. I swear this pumpkin that Ive got growing grows about an inch everyday


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 5, 2013)

All the rain we have gotten here lately has killed off some of my poor plants. But my Raddichio is starting to grow, and my strawberry plant is going nuts. I'm thinking that I might plant cranberries or rice in my back yard because it is turning into a pond. LOL


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: LETS SEE WHAT YOU GROW*



Spn785 said:


> All the rain we have gotten here lately has killed off some of my poor plants. But my Raddichio is starting to grow, and my strawberry plant is going nuts. I'm thinking that I might plant cranberries or rice in my back yard because it is turning into a pond. LOL



That's how it is here too.


----------



## bigred (Jun 5, 2013)

Len said:


> Here is one of my newest adventures in possible future tort food,but still not sure if it is safe for all my torts. This is a 2 year old plant, it seems to grow rather quick and it survived a very cold winter here, It is a South African native and in the asparagus family (eucomis). anyone else grow these ?



I have never heard of this plant hopefully someone will see this and be able to give you better info


FOR JACQUI or anyone else who wants info on where to buy tomatoe plants or seeds that are suppose to be HUGE. My mom cut this article out of the paper and wants me to get some for her so I can grow them for her article says best new HOHEGROWN tomatoe its called SuperSauce. They are available at burpee.com Tomatoes are suppose to be 5 inches round and 2 lbs. each


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2013)

Len said:


> Here is one of my newest adventures in possible future tort food,but still not sure if it is safe for all my torts. This is a 2 year old plant, it seems to grow rather quick and it survived a very cold winter here, It is a South African native and in the asparagus family (eucomis). anyone else grow these ?



No, but looks like something I see at the stores. What is it?


Kerryann that is coming along nicely. You know, I think some where (unless I tossed it) I have a turkey like that from years ago. 


I think the deer have gotten all of my squash, cucumber, and melon plants. They (so far) left the peppers alone this year and the 'maters too. Guess may be next week I will have to plant more vine seeds. For my breakfast this morning, I did get to have a strawberry I picked on the way by. 


As for the tomatoes, I was good when I went to a couple of stores this week. I did buy a few clearance plants, but no more tomatoes. I stayed strong!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 6, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of my newest adventures in possible future tort food,but still not sure if it is safe for all my torts. This is a 2 year old plant, it seems to grow rather quick and it survived a very cold winter here, It is a South African native and in the asparagus family (eucomis). anyone else grow these ?
> ...







That turkey had a plant in it that long ago outgrew that pot. The scary thing is that the turkey has some pepper plants from an organic full sized pepper planted in it so I will have to repot them soon.  I just think the turkey is cute and can't let it go. I have an empty tortoise pot about that size. i wish I had pinterest style creative skills to repurpose them.


----------



## bigred (Jun 26, 2013)

I looked out my bedroom window and saw Henry hanging out in the pumpkin patch. They eat pumpkins right off the vine


----------

